# Is My Dog To Skinny?



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

This is tool, some of you have seen him and since he weighs 91 lbs, you all say hes not to skinny. so i took a better picture.. tell me what you think.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

side shot please =)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm.. I say he might could use a few pounds.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ehhhh... he is on the thin side... ONLY because you can tell he body tone isn't a conditioned one.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

not overly skinny. Riley looks like that sometimes when she is breathing hard after a few good runs in the back yard


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

the weight of 91 lbs being skinny or not depends on his breed. (sorry i am not too familiar with tool yet to know much about him). from that particular picture he looks like he is a tad bit thin but i would just try to put some muscle on him rather than lbs. can you post other pitcures from different angles?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> ehhhh... he is on the thin side... ONLY because you can tell he body tone isn't a conditioned one.


+1.
just up the food


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What breed is he? For a great dane maybe its not so bad but if he is a bully breed I would say he could use some weight. When was the last time he was weighted at a vet? I just can't see him weighing 91 lbs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There was a thread in the bloodline forum about this and I think she thought he is APBT but most likely he is an Ambully just based off the weight of the dog.

All the pictures you have posted have not been very good my suggestion is sit on the floor and take time to get good shots of him. Get a few from the side so we can look at muscle tone. He looks like you should add some weight but what he really might need is to add muscle tone and get into shape.

here are the pictures from the other thread


----------



## KITKAT (Feb 21, 2010)

i think he's too skinny; but that's just my opinion


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> There was a thread in the bloodline forum about this and I think she thought he is APBT but most likely he is an Ambully just based off the weight of the dog.
> 
> All the pictures you have posted have not been very good my suggestion is sit on the floor and take time to get good shots of him. Get a few from the side so we can look at muscle tone. He looks like you should add some weight but what he really might need is to add muscle tone and get into shape.
> 
> here are the pictures from the other thread


:goodpost:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He sure is cute though


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Very cute. I say, he needs to put on a few pounds, like inbeetwen 3 and 5


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks guys. i do just think he needs to gain a little bit of weight


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I leaned my girl out (last weight 43.5) and can count at least 8 ribs (while standing) and her waistline is similar to that - I'm going to bring her back up by a pound to a pound and a half because she is not conditioned - I had just cut her feed, so she looks kinda scrawny vs in top shape.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

give him 3 more lbs and tone him up.


----------

